

Skype Drops Windows Phone 7  - J3L2404
http://smarthouse.com.au/Phones/Industry/A7D8T4T8

======
benologist
Crappy summary of

[http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/05/13/skype-says-no-to-
wind...](http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/05/13/skype-says-no-to-windows-
phone-7/)

which is a crappy summary of

<http://wmpoweruser.com/?p=16296>

which is a crappy summary of

<http://smarthouse.com.au/Phones/Industry/A7D8T4T8>

Got to love blogs. The whole business model is basically "First!" comments on
youtube.

~~~
zephjc
2nd and 3rd links are the same

~~~
benologist
Fixed.

~~~
endtime
I think you made a mistake again - now the third link is OP's link. Unless
it's crappy summaries all the way down...

~~~
benologist
Nah someone changed the url of the submission.

------
zephjc
There's a bit more meat here:
[http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/196360/skype_t...](http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/196360/skype_to_focus_on_ipad_iphone_android_not_windows_phone_7.html)

